# some advice please



## koshy (May 22, 2011)

dear friends 

I am 45 yrs old physician, NHS consultant in UK and has 5 years of experience as a consultant with FRCP etc etc in UK. I came to uk after completion of my postgraduate degree in india MD medicine etc. in 1998 and then worked in different capacities and trained in medicine & subspeciality before acheiving CCT & then consultant post. In the Uk the job is with appropriate increments, pension etc. 
I am trying to relocate to Singapore to be closer to my home (kerala,india) especially with my elderly parents , asian culture, but with a work atmosphere similar to UK. 
One of the hospitals in singapore appears to be interested in me (through an agent whos very helpful) & organising an interview. 
I have not been to singapore though i have heard its very cosmopolitan & working standards are similar to UK. 
Unfortunately my knowledge ends there. 
I have 2 children aged 11 & 15. 
I was hoping some of you would help me out with some of my queries ! 

what is the correct salary to ask? 
what are the main expenditure/ outgo in singapore? 
i am a bit concerned about my childrens education? 
Do hospitals in singapore organise a site visit? 
what to ask the hospital in interview? 

regards


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

if you have atleast 5 posting, I can reply you in Private message .. about the salary scales .. et al .. 

Some info .. from what I have learnt, is privy .. so ..


----------



## koshy (May 22, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> if you have atleast 5 posting, I can reply you in Private message .. about the salary scales .. et al ..
> 
> Some info .. from what I have learnt, is privy .. so ..


dear ecurelix
thanks for reply
my name is drkoshyjacob and u can reach me by drkoshyjacob at gmail dot com.
i cant see private message on this forum
regards


----------

